# A Recent Acquistion



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Ken (Dombox) knew for some time that I lusted after his Buren electric. When he decided to sell it he was kind enough to ask me first. I just got around to putting a new band on the watch (the one Ken supplied with it was big enough to fit a gorilla - just how big IS your wrist Ken?) and now am proud to show you a wrist shot of a very cool watch.

Thanks Ken!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I thought you were reducing your collection?

Although i can see why you were tempted! Very nice!


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

scottswatches said:


> I thought you were reducing your collection?
> 
> Although i can see why you were tempted! Very nice!


"Recent" for me (for the Buren purchase) was about a year ago (March 2010 to be exact). My desire to reduce my collection is even MORE RECENT, but I am keeping my core collection of electric watches, including the Buren.


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

That's really nice.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Martinus, has this been "Pauled" at Brighton? or is it "as is" - either way very desirable. :yes:

Nice transfer! Health to wear!

:weed: ldman:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mel said:


> Martinus, has this been "Pauled" at Brighton? or is it "as is" - either way very desirable. :yes:
> 
> Nice transfer! Health to wear!
> 
> :weed: ldman:


No Mel Paul never got his hands on this one I dont think he would have sent it back :shocking: so it,s as I found it and that dial is much better than Dave,s picture more like this one I picked up recently.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Ken (Dombox) knew for some time that I lusted after his Buren electric. When he decided to sell it he was kind enough to ask me first. I just got around to putting a new band on the watch (the one Ken supplied with it was big enough to fit a gorilla - just how big IS your wrist Ken?) and now am proud to show you a wrist shot of a very cool watch.
> 
> Thanks Ken!


Nice to see you still have that one Dave, yes I do have a big wrist at 81/2in so I always need extra long straps, by the way that Le Gant has a Buren movement in it.


----------

